# Proper Alignment Specs and guidance on 66 GTO



## AJFrechette (May 25, 2011)

Hi Folks,

Just completed at frame off on a 66 with a 4 wheel disk brake convesion and 15" wheels. I replaced everything in the front end and I am hoping to get some guidance on the alignment specs/ setup. I had it aligned by someone who was alleged to be familar with older stuff but it's way off... I saw some conflicting postings here and there. 

Any guidance is appreciated!

Allen


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Caster: -1.5 degrees
Camber -1/4 to +3/4 degrees
Toe: 0 to 1/8"


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

just ordered my caster camber gauge from eastwood. i will be using this info within the next week.


----------



## AJFrechette (May 25, 2011)

*Thanks*

The guy who aligned it had -1.4 on the right and 0 on the left? Does that sound odd? The wheel doesn't return and it's all over the place. 

Allen


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

umm yeah D1psh1t- the word is alignment not MISALIGNMENT why would he have different settings on either wheel??? Take it to someone with a quality alignment rack (Hawkeye) and get it done right- should cost about $70-90 for a 4 wheel alignment


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Has anybody added a lil more caster and a lil more neg camber to get a lil more stability?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have. I had a lot of wheel trouncing and harsh feedback over pavement lines, etc. with a lot of positive caster. Too much, and you get a ramming effect as you collide into bumps rather than move up and down over them. Also, excessive inner tire wear from too much neg camber. I like to run close to 0 camber and a bit more positive caster than specified, but not a lot. You can play with it and see how it feels in your own ride.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I was thinkin about .5-1.0 positive caster and .25-.5 negative camber. Looking at the specs explains why it handle the way it does. Of course I just have the shims back where they came out of it after replacing everything on the front end. Toe is good camber looks to be close to zero but the caster seems off. Just gotta drive it to an alignment shop and it's definatly close enough for that. I prefer a lil understeer to the (imo) massive oversteer in it now but the caster may be off enough to drive like it does. Seems to fall to the left easier than the right


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Your numbers look good to me...give it a shot. I'd go light on the negative camber, as these cars camber roll like crazy in the corners as is...


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

factory specs will be wrong for radial tires, the bigger rim and the disc brake conversion.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

pontiac said:


> factory specs will be wrong for radial tires, the bigger rim and the disc brake conversion.


So do you have a recomendation or ?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

using factory specs as a baseline is as good as it gets. Facn8, If I were you, I'd follow your own advice and tweak it to as much positive caster as it'll take without feedback. Probably gonna end up at 0 or a little positive. With camber, as I stated earlier, I like it prety neutral. radial tires and wide rims do alter the handling characteristics of the car, but have no effect on alignment angles. However, altered alignment angles can be a benefit with radials and rims. You'll need to experiment. As long as it handles well and doesn't eat tires, you'll be fine. Again, stock specs are an excellent baseline. Stay very close to them. Believe me.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm fairly versed on tweaking alignment. Amazing the difference in handleing when Ya get it "right" Or has the feeling you like. Like I said earlier I prefer some understeer but don't want to be hammering the front end. I'll keep the camber close to zero and add some caster.

Took me a few races to get this dialed in but when I did..... well I ran well. lol


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

'Nuff said!!! You're no amateur...Neat car.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

facn8me said:


> I'm fairly versed on tweaking alignment. Amazing the difference in handleing when Ya get it "right" Or has the feeling you like. Like I said earlier I prefer some understeer but don't want to be hammering the front end. I'll keep the camber close to zero and add some caster.
> 
> Took me a few races to get this dialed in but when I did..... well I ran well. lol


So what numbers did you end up going with? about to dial mine in and I'd like to see what you settled on.


----------

